# Giant explosion in PEI



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We discovered Heru Skipjack are great for yellowfin.
We have another winner this time. Heru Wahoo.
Frankly, Heru Wahoo was the last lure to try as I wanted to use poppers for giant for visual topwater action. When I cast Wahoo, it looked like giant turned on suddenly.
Explosion after explosion. It is hard to figure out why tuna like certain lures in particular situation. But clearly Heru Wahoo was the winner this time.

Enjoy it.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Those are some of the BIGGEST REDFISH I have ever seen!!!!! Now that is what I call some top water action!!!! I do not think the Stella or Saragosa would last long on one of those, spooled in a matter of minutes??!!! Very Nice Video!!! FISH ON!!!!!!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

wow that had to have his heart pumping.


----------

